# Scolopendra sp. "Latex"   New Discovery!!!!!!!!



## ChrisNCT (Sep 30, 2006)

I got this bad boy today (Scolopendra sp. "Latex").

Enjoy!


----------



## Gigas (Sep 30, 2006)

Its huge! how much was it?


----------



## ChrisNCT (Sep 30, 2006)

19.00 at the local Halloween store.


----------



## Twilight (Sep 30, 2006)

Wow I want one too...forget about the peruvian giant pede. Thats completely awsome. Man I would love to have a pede that big and put it on a leash and walk it around the neighborhood, I'll be soooo popular.

(Yes I know its fake..)


----------



## Tarantula (Sep 30, 2006)

reminds me of the new "King Kong" movie.. not that you look like an ape ChrisNCT but the pede reminds me of the pedes in the movie


----------



## CopperInMyVeins (Sep 30, 2006)

Haha, that's great, I need to get one.


----------



## Qickshot (Sep 30, 2006)

lol funny pictures


----------



## tyrel (Sep 30, 2006)

Man, that is one skookum critter!   I don't think I'm ready for one like that!

But the price... it's so tempting...


----------



## RottweilExpress (Oct 1, 2006)

Hahaha...Awesome pic!


----------



## Kasha (Oct 1, 2006)

OMG!  The horror!  The fear! 
Didn't anyone tell you that its not safe to handle them?!  They are THE most venomous species known to man!
LOL! Awesome buy!  I need to find one for my daughter, she would love that!


----------



## maxident213 (Oct 1, 2006)

That is too cool for words.


----------



## Steven (Oct 1, 2006)

woow i want 1 or 5 of those too :} :} :} 
great !

any idea those are available in Europe ?
(who's manufacturing these monsters ?  )


----------



## szappan (Oct 1, 2006)

LOL!!!   That things awesome!!!  congrats!  :clap:


----------



## LongDucDong (Oct 1, 2006)

LOL, that is cool! Wouldnt mind having one myself...


----------



## edesign (Oct 1, 2006)

that...is....so...freakin...sweet...now, if you could put some little motors in it to make it move it's head from side to side now and then, you could really freak some people out


----------



## angus (Oct 1, 2006)

i want one too...lol..very funny pics...


----------



## danread (Oct 2, 2006)

Tut tut! Don't you know how dangerous it is to handle pedes?


----------



## Jürgen (Oct 2, 2006)

Yeeeehaaaa  can anybody send me 1 one of these  "Monsters" ? :drool:


----------



## IguanaMama (Oct 2, 2006)

Eh, that's nothing (althought I might just have to get one myself) .  Now if they made giant rubber hamsters, THAT would be scary.


----------



## Twilight (Oct 2, 2006)

I wonder how our hobby would be affected if there was a super giant centipede like that in existance on Earth.


----------



## maxident213 (Oct 2, 2006)

Twilight said:


> I wonder how our hobby would be affected if there was a super giant centipede like that in existance on Earth.


cacoseraph would be long dead.  

joking, joking....


----------



## Twilight (Oct 2, 2006)

maxident213 said:


> cacoseraph would be long dead.
> 
> joking, joking....



Andrew should be thankful....


----------



## ChrisNCT (Oct 2, 2006)

Well..I am going back to the store and buying all that they have left in stock.


----------



## Nick12007 (Oct 2, 2006)

i finally found some stores online that sell them, you have to search for foam filled latex giant centipede, but none of them are under $20 unfortunately, you got lucky!  Maybe the captive bred ones will be cheaper...


----------



## Twilight (Oct 2, 2006)

Nick12007 said:


> i finally found some stores online that sell them, you have to search for foam filled latex giant centipede, but none of them are under $20 unfortunately, you got lucky!  Maybe the captive bred ones will be cheaper...


Don't forget the expensive overnight shipping to be on the safe side  

Something that big must cost a lot to ship. Please send some crickets for temporary food.


----------



## syndicate (Oct 2, 2006)

haha nice one bro!


----------



## Andy Gigas (Oct 4, 2006)

My roomates are already freaked out by the live pedes in my room, my mind is reeling with the fun I could have with that thing.


----------



## emmille (Oct 5, 2006)

*whoah*

LOL! you scared the hell out of me!!!!    

cool stuff man...


----------

